# Agu Gj:  Ww,  Wwxnb



## allgrownup (Dec 20, 2007)

Just dropped beens to germ 2 more strains.  Gunna be fun to watch these next to eachother.

my crystal ball tells me this next harvest is NOT going to come soon enough


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2007)

*Well, well, well. Now this is gonna be a very interesting grow.   Them damn WW x NB beans sure do get around. Just like my last girlfriend.   Here's some of that good old GREEN MOJO to get them babies cracked and going. :aok: *


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 20, 2007)

*Amazing!!  Looking forward to watching this grow, AGU!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking forward to be comeing ALL GrOWN UP...Good luck....Females Rule..


Smoke


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good luck buddy


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 20, 2007)

*Good Luck man. Hope you get two sweet ladies*


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 20, 2007)

GL with the NBxWW dude. :aok:  I should have bought stock or something in that cross because it really is everywhere! :spit:


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 22, 2007)

transfered germ'd beans into rockwool.

got 2 of 2 on the WW and

1 for 2 on the NBXWW so far.  i put another into  shotglass.  i gracked the one in germ earlier today to help it along and i think i see a tap root peekin.  

got the backup just in case.

man ....i want to grow all these out but......i got to much weed right now.


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 23, 2007)

2/2 on the NB X WW now.   "she" is going to make it! 

soon to be 3 now i'm sure.  There's another bean floating just put into germ last nite when i had my doubts.  Im going to transfer this drowning seed 2 rockwool and see what happens. I still have my doubts i guess



The NB X WW seeds are noticeably larger than the Nirvana WW also.  thought i'd throw that in.  don't know if it means anything.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2007)

Good luck AGU..

Smoke


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 23, 2007)

a funny thing happend man one of my ww x nb is growin but it had no leafs its just a stem lol but the rest our fine almost like a criter ate them off but i dont see how that could happen being that i have a closet full of plants and its the only one that has this problem i dont no if it will ever grow the stem is getting bigger but it has no leafs lol


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 23, 2007)

great to see more wwxnb mine looks great,heres some extra green mojo for those females.


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 27, 2007)

Been a few days......

the sprouts popped.  2 came up earlier and for a day or so i thought i was going to be focus'n the growin on only 2 of these.

then i checked in the mornin......nuthin......then at lunch...BAM!  2 more and they were almost as big as the first 2 that popped a couple days prior  

pappa couldn't be more proud


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 28, 2007)

*Hey AGU looking good so far mang. :aok: Once them WW x NB's get going they grow like weeds.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey AGU looking good so far mang. :aok: Once them WW x NB's get going they grow like weeds.  *


Bushy Weeds cant wait to see yours mine is feeling out well my clones are becoming mothres PS.very nice breed.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 28, 2007)

wow they look like little palm trees : ) coming along nicely


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 28, 2007)

Lookin great AGU!  Love those Stoneybuds!  Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 30, 2007)

Well.....i've just transplanted these strains to the DWC.  

The Stoney Buds were def. ready but the WW coulda used another day but......i'm going to Mexico!  Arrriba   riba ribaaaaa.........


check it out.....the WWxNB popped sooner, and have grown much larger leaves than the WW so far.  Its still early though. Now when i get back from celebrating the coming of the new year, i should have some little bushes waitn for me.  

The first 2 sprouts are the WW and the second 2....the WWxNB


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 6, 2008)

here we are about a week into veg.  Plants are developing root system and the main roots are penetrating out of the netcups.

first 2 WW

second 2 WW X NB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 7, 2008)

*The babies are coming right along and looking great AGU. :aok: *


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 7, 2008)

Cant wait to see these ww x nb in hydro i dont think ive seen this yet i hope u get colas the size of legs lol 










HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 21, 2008)

upadate time!

plants are healthy.

I started the nutes.  its a secret recipe........shhhhhhhh J/K

this go around they are getting Botanicare products(pure blend pro, liquid karma, hydro guard) as well as some products i've not yet used before like Hygrozyme, liquid light, and looking for pinemyte oil.  I'll also be suplementing with FF opensesame, and cha ching as well as others when time is right.

throwing a lot of **** at these girls to be.

prolly a 1000W for flower in a few weeks. we shall see.

they are looking pretty good i think.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes they are looking nice AGU...looking forward to flower results...Good luck


----------



## Miss Lead (Jan 21, 2008)

ooohhhh those look good!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2008)

*Whats up AGU. The young ladies are looking great. :aok: *


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 22, 2008)

much abliged for the kind wordz gentlemen......


I'll be smoking joints in Santa Barbara this evening.  planning on ripp'n some on the beach while barefoot shell hunting.  There's also a zoo there i hear.  I'll make sure to stay clear of the tiger area.

i think its gunna rain though.  damn.


----------



## Hick (Jan 22, 2008)

> There's also a zoo there i hear. I'll make sure to stay clear of the tiger area


.:rofl:  now THATS funny...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2008)

> liquid light


Good stuff but it makes your leaves look very twisted and weird.


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm back

and a few days later, here's how they've grown.


the last pic is a pretty good representation of how much larger the WWXNB are compared to the Nirvana WW.....so far.


----------



## thestandard (Jan 25, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Man AGU those young ladies are looking killer. :aok: How do you like the way the WW x NB are growing? Your gonna love the final product when the time comes.  *


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 26, 2008)

I must say TBG,  These WWxNB are displaying better growing characteristics so far.  At least compared to this strain of WW they are def hardier.

Ive noticed the WWXNB are healthier.  The  WW started showing some defficiencies and i had to make some adjustments.  The "StoneyBuds" have been happy throughout.  I think there continued growth and comparable size says it all.....wouldn't you? LOL

great cross man.  PROPS  :headbang2:


you crossed the Nirvana WW right?  the same strain i'm growing in the comparison?  I think the northern strains/X's exemplify the easy trouble free growing?  My Northern Lights were next to impossible to kill.

If these continue to be hassle free growing and frost up like yours did......i will be a very happy stoner.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Hey AGU yes it was Nirvana's White Widow that we used for the cross.  *


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 29, 2008)

Been a few more days so.

Here ya go!


Getting a nice aroma now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2008)

*Everything looks great AGU. Man them ladies have some serious compact growth going on. :aok: *


----------



## BenDover (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks awesome! I'll be following the rest of this grow, I'm interested in seeing the Scrog work. :joint:

The screen you have looks like the holes are kind of big. Am I wrong in thinking this? (I'm still a newbie  )


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking great.  I sure do like the looks of those WW x NB you have.  They are beefier than the others you have.

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

hey allgrownup ur grow looks great wont be long till u be smokin those babies


----------



## berserker (Jan 30, 2008)

They are looking happy and healthy I will be watching the rest of this grow.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the props guyz

BenDover,

i don't think size of screen is important.  whats important is that you have something you can tie or hold the plant under so that you can continue to guide the plant under it and fill your grow space.  you want to utilize as much of the light as possible.  at some point i will be trimming off the lower 2/3rd of the nodes and attempting to fill the screen with the top 1/3 of plant.  i really havent thought that far ahead with this grow yet.....

hold on......(shake, shake, shake).......hmmmmmmmmmmm

my crystal ball tells me that as soon as these plants show maturity i will prolly flower under 1kW and experiment.  I will prolly try differnt things with each plant.  i think a couple plants will get trained under the scrog in different ways.  just gunna have to be patient and watch the show LOL

&#9824;  dont know where the hell this spade keeps coming from? they are just appearing now....huh......what the hell?


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 1, 2008)

cup check!

Pic 1 - WW

Pic 2 - WW

Pic 3 - WWXNB

Pic 4 - WWXNB


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 1, 2008)

Look at the size of the stocks on these WWXNB already  :holysheep:


i hopei get at least one fem out of them.  still can't tell fo sho yet


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 1, 2008)

any guess's on the sex's.

excluding the obvious of course (Pic1)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2008)

*Whats going on AGU. Damn mang them ladies look better and better everytime i come in for a peak.  Man them ladies do grow some serious thick main stems don't they.   Anyway still can't tell the sex of your other plants from your pictures but i'm sure they will show soon enough. Your doing a great job mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 2, 2008)

These plants are soooooooo healthy.  or these nutes are sooooooo better than the FF.

or is it the hygrozyme?


i think it mayb the latter of the 3.


I trimmed off the lower nodes last night.  these plants lost a lot of weight.  i hope in the end it will end up being the dead weight.  im trying to focus all the energy on the cola's and i i'll be trying for big racks up top.  :hubba:

we shall see MUhahahahahaha

lowered the light as well. gunna need to turn on thesuckey suckey fan as temps got a bit high at plant level.  still cant tell on 3/4 sex's.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 2, 2008)

i have been leaving the exhaust on my light off cuz the temps were perfect with the fan around 14-18".  now that i lower my light def needed ON  

time to feed


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 6, 2008)

Put them to flower yesterday.  Only have one confirmed plant.

WW = Lady

other 3 ???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 6, 2008)

*Everythings looking great AGU. I hope you get all females mang because those are some very healthy looking plants.   Here's some FEMALE GREEN MOJO and i hope it works. :hubba: *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

great growing AGU, i`m growing the same strain now in soil-wk3 veg.
any I.D of female Stoney buds yet?


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 8, 2008)

Not yet man


let me go have a look.  i just got home and have not checked em today.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 8, 2008)

They are looking great.  Hygrozyme is probably the answer.  I have used it since it came out and the results are spectacular.  Keep using it even though it is expensive it is worth every penny in the end


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 8, 2008)

Nothing yet Shuggy....

will keep ya posted.  i'm starting to worry.....1 WW started showing a while ago.


man i hate it when you have all the lights off and then you stare in your grow cab for while and then you close it.....and then you run into crap and step on stuff, etc......see spots,  its as close to blind i hope i ever get.

i need to clean up my work areas


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Put them to flower yesterday.  Only have one confirmed plant.
> 
> WW = Lady
> 
> other 3 ???


I'm 'guessing'.. pic 2=male,
 pic 3= _ FEM'_ ..


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 8, 2008)

Pic 2 is a WWxNB


i'm hoping to confirm in the next few days.  Gunna change to the 1kW tonite if i get some time.

i'll keep ya posted peeps

thanks Hick


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing new and noticealbe besides growth.  :holysheep:


still only one confirmed girl.  patients is not my strongest attribute


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2008)

*Whats up AGU. I see everything is looking great as always. How old are they? *


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 12, 2008)

All that comes to mind is.............

"One.....is the lonly'est number...............


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 12, 2008)

at least you got one female. hopefully next time you get more females


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*AGU any other female signs yet? *


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 12, 2008)

it was a bad scene........


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 12, 2008)

but i took care of it


its hard to do i know............but i felt betray'd


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 12, 2008)

don't feel sorry for me.......


i have a plan.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Damn AGU that blows.  This is why we always start 10 beans no matter what.   You plan on starting any more Stoneybuds? *


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 12, 2008)

i have faith it will pull me through.






I took this BBWW and thinned her waist line a bit


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 12, 2008)

She's reveggn under the hps.  the clones will be rooted in 7-10 and vegged for 1-2 more.  i'll give that WW mother a week or so to recover from stress. and then put her here.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 12, 2008)

Kindof a shame....those were some healthy plants mang

i gotta keep my grow small for the time being though.  not for much longer though  :hubba:



check this out and this was a pretty young plant


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*I guess so AGU.   Well i hope next time you grow them you get a few females.  *


			
				allgrownup said:
			
		

> Kindof a shame....those were some healthy plants mang
> 
> i gotta keep my grow small for the time being though. not for much longer though :hubba:
> 
> ...


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 12, 2008)

I will be growin out the rest of em after this one's cropped and i'm (fingers crossed) in my new grow room.  as in not a cab lol!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cool mang.  I hope the GREEN MOJO GODS give you nothing but females next time around. :aok: *


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 12, 2008)

I have no doubts man.....and i cant wait.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 17, 2008)

id on't want to hex this but......... the clones look mighty dandy  :hubba:


had a little oops.....i was conducting an experiment of cloning comparison....and as you can see, they drink more water than you think.  i starved these to death.  

I'm going to continue to harvest clones from this new mother now that she's growin good and healthy i'll chop her top after these clones have rooted.

March is just round the corner  :hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 17, 2008)

oh yeah...after the clones root they will be transfered to DWC and veg'd for 2 weeks?? then flower.  I'm thinkin that if i time this right i'll have a new mother in soil.  the rest veg'n, and the big plant topped/cloned and transfered to DWC 5 gal and put into flower under 400W.

the rooted clones will be vegn growin under 1000kW digital. that should be here round 25th  :hubba:  perfect timing.

the new clones will be in chamber rooting for outdoor grow.

i'm excited again


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 17, 2008)

*Everythings looking great AGU except for them one clones.   What the hell did you do to them poor things? How many clones ya plan on putting out this year? Were thinking of putting out about 10.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey bro, your clones look fantastic man, the exception being the dead ones!
excellent growing for sure what`s your oldest?
i was thinking about doing an outdoor grow this year too:hubba: 
i did one outside on my balcony last year, but i missed the harvest window:doh: but i want to plant in the ground, i`ll have to get reading up on that.
what`s your plans for the great outdoors?:watchplant: 

 :lama: Shuggy:lama:


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the dead clones i just neglected to check frequently enuf and the cup was completely dry.  i starved them


i'm going to shoot for 5 outdoors but i'm going to try to get some "trees".

we shall see.  i'm going to start looking for a spot near the river.....prolly a small island of some sort to detract a majority of hunters, walkers, property owners etc.  i'll still have a coule outdoors in my garden as well.  they will be much smaller though.  so i guess i'm not sure on the number but 5-10 sounds bout right.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 18, 2008)

Check it out.....gotta little scrapper here.  she dont want to go down without a fight  :hitchair:


want to see how resiliant HEALTHY pot plants are.  scrool up and see what this thing looked like yesterday lol!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2008)

*Looks like she's a fighter AGU.  *


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 23, 2008)

Man...i was really messed up the last time i posted in this GJ   

sry bout that.


anyway...here's an update to show how the lone widow has recoverd from the trimmin.

clones just stay there in flower too cuz i'm a lzy stoner.

they are making it though...got bumps showin.  im thinking they may makit staight from cup to netcup with roots and no veg?????????the yellow is showin


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 23, 2008)

oh disregard the screen...its not being used now just raised up for storage reasons.

this plant will be trimmed big time one more time soon.  soon as the other clones are rooted as a matter of fact which should be in 1 more week or so.

this next trim is for the outdoors.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2008)

*Everythings looking and sounding good AGU.   Did you get anymore Stoneybuds in the ground yet? *


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 23, 2008)

Negative Ghostrider...............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iONLKn5VHY4


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2008)

*Always liked that tune YYZ. :headbang2:  *


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 5, 2008)

ok  here's what i'm up to


clones are rooting  or so i thought....i'll explain that l8r.


plant was growing to tall so i topp'd her to buy some time.

i know...most people cut there's through themain stem but i'm testn somethin.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 5, 2008)

I cut this about 1/3 into the flower above the main stem.

i need to clone the crap outa this mom again...BUT the clones are not rooting :doh:

neva had this happen b4.  NL's woulda had roots 6-8" by now.  root bumps show....but alas no growth????  clones rooting in cups in 12/12 same thing  :holysheep:

are these WW resiliant to cloning or what?  they are living, getting less healthy but living.  **** the clones in flower look like they are flowering.  i gunna give them a bit more time but i'm growing impatient.....get it...growing impatient


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 5, 2008)

i change water frequently, ph at 6 and foliar feed once every few days with ST


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2008)

*Whats up AGU. We have never had any problems cloning White Widow. Let them ride and see what happens.   Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies rooted. Good luck mang. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 5, 2008)

Great looking girls AGU.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 6, 2008)

New toy arrived.....finally....after customs delays and backorder, etc.

I gotta say....HTGSupply is slipping.  i don't know whats up with them lately but i was not that satisfied with them this go around.  i suspect there sales are increasing and service is lacking as a result.

First off, they never sent me the email notification like they said they would so i couldn't track the shipment.  Then when i called to follow up on what was taking so long to recieve it, they told me their shipment was intercepted by customs and that each box was being opened and inspected.  This is customary practice.  I have no problem with that.....except im paranoid about govt employees snoopn through my stuff.  Stickers with RFID chips and what not are to easy to slap on anything.

so i bring up this concern and they tell me..."don't worry bout that, we REPACKAGE EVERYTHING"  huh.....ok im ok with that i guess.  Still no tracking info again.

well i get the package, and their idea of repackaging is sticking the searched box inside another box.  that is not re packaging.  

Now that i go through my order i see they have not fulfilled my complete order as i'm missing the spare 1KW bulb i had ordered.

anyway...i got a digital 1kW and i'm stoked none the less.

cant wait to see how the 1kW compares to the 400W.


peace


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up TBG,  they are starting to show some root development now.  I"m wondering if the lower temps at nite have delayed the development.  Temps are around 64F at nite compared to 78 while the lights are on.

thats my only explanation   now that i have an extra 400W light im going to play around with flower clones while they root, etc.  maybe increasing temps in the dark cycle and the extra lumens in the light will make a large effect.  idk.

but i will find out next crop.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking good bro. That sure is one beautiful mother!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2008)

*I bet that's the problem AGU. I know when we had clones in cooler temps it took forever to root.   As far as your new light goes i would email them and tell them they forgot your extra light. I know they sent us another when ours was broke. Hey it's worth a try.  *


			
				allgrownup said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up TBG, they are starting to show some root development now. I"m wondering if the lower temps at nite have delayed the development. Temps are around 64F at nite compared to 78 while the lights are on.
> 
> thats my only explanation now that i have an extra 400W light im going to play around with flower clones while they root, etc. maybe increasing temps in the dark cycle and the extra lumens in the light will make a large effect. idk.
> 
> but i will find out next crop.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 9, 2008)

finally got around to installing the 1KW the other day.  i did not have time to connect the flow through exhaust til tonite.  thought the house was comin down last nite...smelled like sumthing burnin.....swore i was lookin into haze but then again    i get that feelin a lot.

happy now and the temps are in control again. and i can actually touch the hood! 

Here's the development.  a few shots of the cola flower i cut 2/3 off the top of.  

also a few pics of overall.....enjoy    :headbang2:


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 9, 2008)

is this plant spoiled or what? 1 plant.....1KW hahahahahahah


she needs 10 friends i think.

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


friend sent home a purple nug to me last nite.  i gotta get some purps goin.  the aroma/taste is great.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2008)

*Everythings looking great AGU. I bet she is a very happy lady under that 1000 watter.   I think your right that she needs some friends. :hubba:  Are you getting 3 buds coming out of the one you topped? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks like 4 TBG. That is nice.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2008)

*Your right BBP looks like the old man needs some specs. :hubba:  *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looks like 4 TBG. That is nice.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 10, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 16, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm

shouldnt be to long now.  mayb 4 to 5 more.


got a little warm up top.  still getting used to the new 1kW.  i had to relocate my thermometer to plant height.  i was getting mide 60's at the top of my res and 88+ at the top of cola.  raised the light. im about 15 from top of cola right now.  i cant raise to much more either.  i trimmed a lot of undergrowth and flowers that werent going to amount to ****.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 16, 2008)

Very good looking dude,
  Lots of the green there, MMMMmmmmMMM

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

That is one gorgeous lady you have there. I would have to agree. She needs some friends in there with her. I'm glad you got the clones to root finally. That's a problem eradicated. I like the experimentation with the topping and I am anxious to see the results later on. I hope it works out for you my friend. Keep us posted and I will be watching. Good luck and take care.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 20, 2008)

starting to see some trich development now.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2008)

*Whats up AGU. The ladies are looking great and man are those nodes tight. :hubba:  They must be loving that new light that's for sure.  Are any of those Stoneybuds? *


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey TBG....thanks for droppin by.  

i havent dropped any more Stoneybuds YET.  this is still the lonely WW.  shes a pretty healthy big boned girl though.  After i harvest this plant and have room in the cab i'll be growin out some more WWxNB.

I just picked up some gravity today so i'll be hittn that hard shortly.

I'm considering flushing my resivior, running a root cleanser to open them up....and then adding the same nutes its getting now 1300ppm and then hittn the gravity hard up to the end.  i'm worried i'm not pushing this plant hard enough....its awfully green and healthy with no sign of tip burn yet.  I've never used this product yet so i'm not sure about how the plant will react.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 28, 2008)

yup

just dumped the res last night and mixed a fresh batch of nutes.  I was about 860ppm. just checked it now and it reads 704.

so right now i've got: Botanicare Pro Bloom( i use the soil formulation), Liquid Karma, Hydroguard, hygrozyme, and i think these purple crystal stuff is bud blast???

It seems i can add quite bit more nutes before it will hurt the plant???  I just dont know if that will make a difference as it can only take up so much right?  well Imma gunna double the bud blast (1 tsp per 10 gal?)

i dont even know how its supposed to be mixed   cuz my bud gave me this.  I basically said "i just bought this stuff called "fat flower" to try and he's like....

ah man you gotta use this stuff....its the best.  and then he filled me a pill bottle and forced it on me.  The bottle had a sticker of like 135US:shocked:

and i just payed like 30 bucks for mines wo i was like..uh ok!


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 28, 2008)

ok....so, this is where i would like some assistance 

prior to resivior change i was between 1100-1300 ppm

after the res change with fresh mix i was 860

and

now 1 day later i'm 704.   what should i do?

i have the above ingredients plus: FF Bloom and cha ching and this  Fat Flower stuff.  

does the particle measurement continue to rise as the plant release its waste and  therefore my ppm measurement is high but my nutes are absorbed/diluted?

im like 704 all nute right now baby :headbang2: where should i take the ppm

that is the question...i'm repeating huh


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey dude, thx for looking at my post! I love the setup but as far as the "plant only taking up so much nutes" that is a bad call. You can over fert ur plants and get nute burn or nute lockout. BAD = DED lol. But it seems ur plant(s) are/is doin fine brah. Anyways I wish ya the best and good luck! L8R!


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 3, 2008)

well "shucks" :huh:....  i just started empty'n out the res cuz i'm seeing some kind of deficiency and then i was like....what the hell am i doin!:shocked:  :doh:

what ever i have it aint that bad cuz my plants have the densest budz i've eva grown!!!  so now i just added back 3 gallons of plain water to my rez.  i'm not sure what to do   my plants starting to get spotty leaves yellowd at the edges. brown spots. yet the budz are like rocks and developin good with new growth.  

ive got burnt lookin feelin leaf edges.  kinda crispy when i squeeze them....

running around 800ppm but i'm running some organic stuff too so who knows what my real ppm is.

my 1k light is closer than 18" and the heat has been consistently 88-93 degrees nitely.


these budz are my dankest budz to date tho i think..they are fattening out and whe i squeeze them they are like rockz...hell ya!

usually this late tho my lower leaves are yellowing up the plant.  this time is opposite.  the cannopy is getting spotty and the lower leaves are healthy???

what do you peeps think?  it may be time to flush anyway...i'm gunna go back and see where i am time wize.

:lama:


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 3, 2008)

wholy crap what was i thinking.  i must be high...........again.  i still should have a couple weeks to go :doh:


maybe i should flush and see how they react...eh? i don't know....crap.....

oh wait....i'll call my bro and see if that purple bud blast stuff is causing this..

:bolt:


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 4, 2008)

completely flushing right now.  plain ol water Ph'd to 5.9

leaves were progressively burning and spotting....the weirdest thing...they look awesome on the bottom of the plant.

i think i know what it is....i think it is the gravity i fed it.  it says to cut nutes by 1/3 and lift light 12-14" when feeding it.  Well i cant lift my light any more and that leads me to believe the directions are there for a reason LOL :doh:

so i am flushing and even though its a bit early i'm just going to flush for rest of grow. 

These are without a doubt some of the densest nugz i've ever grown.  oh yeah  :woohoo:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2008)

*Whats up AGU. The ladies are looking good even with the slight nute burn. Next time follow the damn directions. :doh: Just kidding with ya mang.   What do ya got about 2 or 3 weeks left on them? *


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 4, 2008)

there coming down in two weeks TBG. I'm movin.  i think the timing will be about right anyhow by the look of the trichs...i'm all cloudy with with the trichs.  amber soon to follow.

This tweeker ordial got me peeved.  i;m between a rock and a hard place.  this isn't the first time they've ripped me off.  i'm unable to stick my car back inside cuz i've got some other projects in there right now    and so now they will keep comin back after it.

tweekers know the stuff will be replaced....sooner or later.  they seem like a hemroid lol

i'm worried about my grows and cant risk them tryin to break in or whatever. i've found a WONDERFUL place by the river......timing couldn't be better.

anyway...I'M OUT!  gunna be down for a while in 2 weeks.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 4, 2008)

wow there looking really good i bet you cant wait to smoke them lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2008)

*That's sad that you have to move because some low life thieves but it's great that you found a new place. I can only wish someone would try that crap this way. I wouldn't be calling the cops i would be calling the paramedics and they in turn would be calling the hurst.   Anyway hope everything works out for ya.  *


----------



## harvester (Apr 5, 2008)

really nice job i enjoyed this thread verry much let me know if the nirvanna ww tastes as good as she looks. beautifull dank nuggies


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 5, 2008)

just check'd out the new digs.

this is lookin real nice cept for one thing.  i was snoopin through this old structure that i wanted tear down.  We are going to put a new garage in.  There was 4 deeper botanicare trays and 2 4x4 or so shallow flood trays!  i'm like....what happened to the last tennants?  then he tells me DEA busted them for growin in the house in which i want to grow :doh:


anyway....i'll be keepin it on the downlow and putting in a small grow room in the new garage that will be built.  so its going to be a few months out in the summer.  I'll prolly do one more small grow in the cab and then  

its so damn hard to be patient

:48:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 5, 2008)

:holysheep: them ladies look stunning eace:
good luck with the new digs :tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for shareing with us AGU..the Ladies look Great..your new place will be fine...rule #1  Don't tell no one...accept us here on MP...Let us know how she smokes and weight..Thanks again Friend


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 6, 2008)

The trichs are really filln in now....they are lookin really frosty!  I couldn't just let em flush...i had to add more nutes and Big Bud by Advanced Nutrients.  the hydro shop had a customer appreciation day and was givin away some generous samples.  oh yeah!

pics to follow tonite.  :woohoo::lama:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

They look fantastic my friend. Great work! I can't wait to see some more pics of them. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 7, 2008)

i can't stop feeding them.......just added a tsp of Carbo Load (advanced nutrients) got a sample.  figured it couldn;t hurt as it seems this is the time to use it.


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice crystals!! Looks great.  Keep it up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2008)

*Looking great AGU. I see the calayx's are starting to swell up real good. :hubba:  *


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 12, 2008)

coming down sooner than later.  prolly week or less.  because i'm movin not cuz they are 100% ready  :cry:


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 15, 2008)

that was fun .  nothing like trimmin a plant after a full day of packing boxes and container truck.  I'm totally spent.

that was a day and a half and i havent even unloaded the beast.  

also, i found out my pup likes cannabis.  i had to put him out of the room cuz i kept catchin him skeakin off with the trimmins.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 15, 2008)

after we got really high we were laughing are arses off and the wife smaked the pipe off whith the bud.

:doh:


couldn'ta worked out better.  while this cures im going to teak a break and shop for a new replacement  :hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 15, 2008)

the takings......


i'll be posting my favorite bud off this plant in the BPOTM.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest AGU. :aok: Looks like the lady produced a nice amount for ya and i'm sure the smoke is gonna be great. :hubba:  Great job mang looking foward to your next one.  *


----------



## whiteewiddoww (Apr 16, 2008)

Man thats one big plant. What were your yeilds


----------



## mrellis419 (Oct 20, 2009)

I use cfl's to and i think they are great for veg I haven't gottin to the flower stage yet.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 21, 2009)

You did a great job, AGU!!  Congratulations on a beautiful grow...!!


----------

